# Thinkin about another RV



## utmtman (Jan 23, 2009)

Been lookin at other motor homes.  I know I have always hated a diesel cuz of fuel cost and maintenance compared to this gas hog of mine.   But I am thinking of the weight I can carry as compared to the gas and also the added power for hills and such.  
  Based on what they are telling me I can almost trade mine straight across for one the same year or a couple of years older.
  I just got the ultra power and new plugs and wires in mine and so I am struggling.

  I also have had a lot of pains with mine with things breaking down and being a pain getting this rig repaired almost constantly.
  We have had the furnace board replaced
  Water heater board replace twice and now its out again
  The cables for black and grey drain doors replaces a couple of times
  Batteries replace 
  Converter replaced
  Leaking slideout repaired that is leaking again

Any suggestions?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

trade, I went to Atlanta RV show yeserday and they are willing to do anything for a trade. So I say if can do then do it. I wished I could , but right now I can't even with the deals they are offering.


----------



## tinkerer (Jan 23, 2009)

RE: Thinkin about another RV

We bought a 2007 Discovery last year down at Quartzite. We have a Campers World near us in Wisconsin and they have honored any warranty work need done. They also have first class mechanic's in my opinion. The main problem we had with the coach was the leveling jacks, but after the mechanic from campers world worked on them they have been working. I like the Cat diesel, good power in the hills. It won't shift until the Rpms drop below 1500. We like the full slide on the one side. There are a lot of DP that are bigger with more power, more bells and whistles than the Discovery but they also are a lot more money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

RE: Thinkin about another RV

Tinkerer is right ,, the bigger the coach ,, the more stuff to go wrong ,,, but IMO i would go with the DP ,, yes it's more maint ,, and such ,, but in the long run ,,, it will pay for itself ,,, hell 100,000 miles on a diesel engine is nothing ,, just broke in ,,, mine only has 35,000 on it ,, and a 1997 ,,,but i hope to change that very soon ,,, and there alot more mods u can do to the DP ,, if u want to spend the money ,, but it does effect the MPG ,,  :disapprove:  but the feel of pulling a 15% grade at 65 ,, and the black smoke rolling ,, is a thing u won't forget ,, but think it over Lee ,, u got to decide on the MH ,, since u will be using it ,, and living in it


----------



## Shorty (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

I agree...
After driving a 1994 32' gas for 112k miles, sitting behind the wheel of a DP is, well, very quiet. The ride is superior, the power is there, more space, enough space for everything.
I can now hear my bride talk...still don't understand, but I can hear her


----------



## utmtman (Jan 24, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Well guys we went and looked and made an offer and they did not take it.  They wanted us to pay double what we pay now.  And I cannot afford that.  I made them an offer to go up to 300 dollars more than what I pay now.   They told me they would call me in two hours.  I have not heard a word from them and that was at noon yesterday.   I dont think I will hear from them either.  They said they also wanted at least 15,000 down plus our rig on trade in.  Would have loved to get one of them with four slides and a diesel engine but I cannot afford to jump to their tune whey they say they can do almost any tune I make and than they dont dance to mine.  And also most of those we were looking at were older than my rig by two to three years.


----------



## vanole (Jan 24, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Lee,

I would not give up.  That is one dealer and one snapshot in time.  Not sure you could trade straight across for the same year but I do feel there are deals to be had on upper end diesel coaches in the 00-04 years.  As and example you know I'm layed up here after wrist surgery but the Mrs. wanted to learn to drive the M/H  (that is a whole other story).  So we drove around here locally and got a spot here in Va Beach Thusday and Friday at Holiday Trav-L Park.  We pulled in next to and 03 Windsor that a retired Coast Guard couple just bought for a steal.  The Windsor was manuf by Monaco discontinued in 03 brought back for a year or so and then discontinued again.  It was a step above the Camelot and step below the Dynasty.  I'm here to say this m/h put my fully loaded 07 Dynasty to shame.  Fact is I had/have m/h envy after they gave us a tour.  They paid right at 80k from a dealer in western NC.
Guess just keep looking and you will find the right fit.  Not to be to nosy but what model(s) are you looking at and how far are you willing to travel?

V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 24, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Diesel Pushers are nice, but if you ever expect to get payback money wise on a diesel guess again.  We have been "on the road" for 14 years and have covered the U.S. and Canada many times over.  We have only put 100,000 miles on our 5th wheel (we keep track).  You put your miles on the tow or towed vehicle.  What with the higher price of diesel fuel, you will NEVER be money ahead.   In all of our travels we have only put 325,000 miles on our Dodge Diesel trucks.  For example this year we started out in Ohio and traveled through IN, IL, NE, WY, ID, OR,WA,CA,NV,UT,AZ,NM and we are in TX.  That's about 9 mos and 4,000 miles on the 5th Wheel and 9 mos and 20,000 miles on our Dodge pickup.   Our first years we moved farther and more often, but probably only manged about 10,000 mile /year on the 5th Wheel and 25,000 miles on the pickup.  Most of the time the RV is parked in a RV park. 

However, if it's POWER you CRAVE then the diesel is the way to go.  Justifying the diesel by all the extra miles you will get out of it, just won't cut it.  It will be 20 years old before you start to get payback on longevity.  You would have to move every day of the year to put enough miles on the diesel to get payback.  Just my opinion based on many miles of moving down the road.  In all of our travels we have only put 325,000 miles on our Dodge Diesel trucks.


----------



## utmtman (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Well I had talk to people and seen comments on the net about all these great deals people are getting right now.  So thought I could get a good deal as well.  I wanted to move up to a four slide or a full side slide and a diesel so I would not have to worry about weight.  We have been over weight a couple of times not realizing it.  Also a diesel has twice the storage space and I would love to have a little bit bigger closets than what we have now.  We cant get more than four outfits into a closet.  Lastly I was hoping to find something that maybe if we were lucky we would not have to get work on it every three to six months.  I really did not want to buy new necessarily but I did not want to buy an older rig either.  I would have gone 04 or newer.  I can find them on the net from 50,000 on up.  But all these here 02 and up were all over 100,000 and one 03 we looked at and liked he wanted 249,000 for it.  Same one at ppl for 79,900 right now.   I think these people here were taking people to the cleaners.  And telling them of the great deals they were getting and yet they were selling like it was no ones business.   They wanted a bath and a half rig like mine except a diesel and an 08 for 333,000 and yet mine two years ago was selling for 159,000 ok add a diesel than it would have only been around 2.  So whats up with that?


----------



## tinkerer (Jan 25, 2009)

RE: Thinkin about another RV

I have not spent to much time looking at the rv lots but what I did notice is that there is no shortage of really high end DP. The ones that start out at $350000 on up. I also read somewhere that the they were able to sell some of the lower end models but the high end ones were dead in the water. The rumor has it that Country Coach is finished, is this true or just gossip? Also when the market is down your trade is worth very little. We traded last year and probably paid more than this year but we got a far better allowance then we would have got this year.   :blush:


----------



## vanole (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Lee,

It's the locale you are looking in.  Snowbird heaven/nirvana right now.  Get away from there and prices will adjust accordingly.

v/r
Jeff


----------



## utmtman (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Oh we are going to look elsewhere as we travel.  Besides I want to check out this ultra power I got installed and see what it will do.


----------



## LEN (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Don't let him fool ya, he's got dieselitis Wants to have a dodge guy follow him for the scent/odor/smell. LOL
Lee when you least expect it a deal will fall on ya.

LEN


----------



## utmtman (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

I hope Len.  Besides I really must not of wanted to change that bad or I would have found a way.  LOL


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Dodge's don't follow.  They lead. :approve:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Whats a Dodge??? :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Well Lee they are hard to see as they whizzzzzz by. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Yea I believe I have seen a few whizzing by on the back of them flatbed tow trucks.     :laugh:  :laugh:    Sorry could not resist.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Lee you can't see them because they smoke so bad.  :laugh:  :evil:  Heard Obama was going to make them ban them from the roads :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    Now the noise is the way to reconize one :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

LOL and then some.  Got a feller here I talk to the other day that has a diesel engine in his Jeep CJ4 and it is one noisy sun of a gun.  Said he took it out of a dodge.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

I'll bet the smoke smells good. :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Watch out here comes DL and he has been a sniffing them fumes :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Lee your bad, Wife and I were back in Quartzsite today and looked at a couple newer DP's. One kind of nice Endeavor 4 slide and all the goodies 06 with 8,000 miles, dang,dang,dang. Well we walked away but they made it most enticing, good asking price and they would give us everything we have in ours. Man it even smelled brand new and looked it too. NEW DREAMS.

LEN


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV



They will give you everything you have in yours? I'm assuming your talking money and not your personal belongings. I'd have to really consider that offer. When is Quartzite ending? Maybe go back the last day and then see what the offer is. You know they don't want to take it home. Good luck.

Of course, the major assumption is they are giving you a deep discount on their unit. What 45%-55%


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 1, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Careful, careful. Sometimes they mean they will add whatever you have left on your current note to the next note on your new one.


----------



## vanole (Feb 1, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Len,

I'm also in the "be careful" boat.  I had an 00 Dip 38A and traded up to a 07 Dynasty Queen IV.  That 00 Dip was better constucted fit/finish wise and ride/handling were awesome.  Had an ISC-315 and pushed it along great.  Wife when she seen the Dynasty was wowed.  Just had to have it.  So we took the plunge she still likes it and I miss the Dip.  Both of us wondered if maybe we should have just had our Dip remodeled by one of the pros of course this was during the working out of the bugs in the new coach.

I noticed in your sig block you have and 00 Endeavor think that was the year before Monaco bought them out.   Holiday Rambler built a stout coach.  Take your time but look at craftsmanship not glitz and glamour.  I posted in this thread earlier about an 03 Windsor I just toured and was blown away.  Nicest coach I have been in besides a Foretravel I stumbled into once.

V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## LEN (Feb 1, 2009)

Re: Thinkin about another RV

Don't owe on my current RV. We thought it over for the night and both would like the up grade. But we really have just what we need/not want. So I think we will pass even though I would love to joint the 4 slide club and get a few up grades my coach just doesn't have a bigger motor, side opening bays, auto start gen and a couple others.

LEN


----------

